# Ofelia's Beauties



## Ofelia (Jul 31, 2008)

Okay little ones, family pic please...

Presenting our latest additions...from left...Willow, Iggy, Fang, Hiccup and Nudge










If that wasn't cute enough.... Willow is a natural beauty







are you gushing yet!?? .... Iggy and Hiccup are well and truly bonded and not often apart 







Somebody get us an agent quick!!


----------



## Ofelia (Jul 31, 2008)

Can somebody please tell me my destiny? 
p.s. my face is my fortune 







Iggy loves Slipper :inlove:


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (Jul 31, 2008)

Awwwwwwww Thats so cute !! I bet my lil wee oness are missing their siblings !! I wanna thank you so much for them, so thank you. P.s what date were they born? 


awwwwww


----------



## Ofelia (Jul 31, 2008)

Thank you Prisca, just in case anyone is a bit confused...Prisca is now the proud mamma of the two little black babies who are now 8 weeks old, their birth date is the 26th May 2008.
I still have Hiccup and Iggy 

Willow is with another huge rabbit fan, he has 3 bunnies and got Willow as a surprise gift for his girlfriend, who is also a rabbit fanatic with years and years of experience so you can see, I am very lucky to have found such lovely homes for my babies.

But I am very sad because I miss them very much. Its nice though because I get emails from Prisca and Willows new Mamma too and the lady who took my guinea pigs has rung me lots of times to let me know about their fabulous new life. On Sunday I have been invited to see the guinea pigs new huge hutch, hand made by their builder Dad, complete with small ladders, hidey holes and lookouts!! Sounds interesting.

Willow has been renamed and is now Harley.


----------



## Ofelia (Jul 31, 2008)

[align=center]_:bunnydance:FOR PRISCA_:bunnydance:

[align=left]Well I bet you will just go nuts for these pics...


here is baby Toula (Fang) at 3 days old...





[/align][/align]


----------



## Ofelia (Jul 31, 2008)

and more...


Stop press, THE cutest baby has arrived and is tired!! I will retire to my room and maybe I will be available for interviews at a later time!







I come in peace! 

Got milk?






I was able to handle the babies form day 2 as Jazz and I have a strong bond and she did not even mind a bit...she was and is the most perfect mum, so willing to let her babies suckle for ages, always cleaning them and she also seemed to fuss over them a lot. Even now, she is always :checking up" on Hiccup and Iggy and they cuddle up to her so much. She still feeds them at over 8 weeks old! Too cute 

All of us babies in the nest, trying to pick the cutest is clearly impossible.....


----------



## Ofelia (Jul 31, 2008)

Mamma Jazz and her bubs...man she pulled a lot of fur, I went to check on her one night and her tummy was almost bare in some patches!
The babies had to immediately be transferred to a warm hutch inside and Jazz was so good, she just took it all in her stride, even though the babies were only hours old. We did not expect them so there was a lot of rushing around, getting them warmer, feeding Jazz, getting hay in, excitement etc and I tried to be quiet and calm, in fear that Jazz might just abandon them but she actually fed them within 2 hours of the emergency transfer from a shared hutch to a quiet one on her own.


----------



## Alexah (Jul 31, 2008)

How could you _not_ love those sweet, precious, adorable buns?! OMG! There are just no words...that cuteness...

:faint:I was just bowled over by those cuties. Please post more pics. Please!


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (Aug 1, 2008)

Hi !!
AWWWWWWWWWWWW When I saw these pictures me and my sisters couldnt stop aww-ing. I just had one of the most LOVELYEST time today with the wee onesafter i fed them they were sooo sleepy that when i was holding them Lou fell asleep!! Cant wait to see more of iggy, slipper, timmy, hiccup, and iggy ( the whole bunner family !! ) Thank you for that.

x


----------



## Ofelia (Aug 3, 2008)

Here are a few more pics, they are all kind of the same but hopefully I can get up as many as possible


----------



## Ofelia (Aug 4, 2008)

The above photo of Lou and Willow is so beautiful 

Jazz is doing really well but a couple of days ago I noticed that she had somehow scratched her eyelid. I had to give her some painkillers as its such a sensitive part of her.

It was quite swollen the next day and a visit to the vet ended up with a precautionary dose of antibiotics and a thorough examination of her eye...its much better now 

Her and Slipper and Iggy and Hiccup are all sharing a huge outdoor hutch but they are inside in the garage on most nights. There is also an adjoining run that I put together and must take a photo of. Timmy gets to be in the run but her bit is fenced off as she WILL NOT bond with anyone except Slipper but Slipper does not want to be apart form Jazz so yeah.....no chance of a bonded trio either.


----------



## drunkenbunnyhugger (Aug 4, 2008)

awwww hiccup is adorable, and i love the name!


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 4, 2008)

Aww. I would love to see pictures of there hutch/run.


----------



## JimD (Aug 6, 2008)

*Ofelia wrote: *


> Can somebody please tell me my destiny?
> p.s. my face is my fortune





You're destiny it to come live by me in New Jersey!!!

I'll PM you my address.....K?

What a cutie !!


----------



## mouse_chalk (Aug 6, 2008)

*Ofelia wrote:*


>


You have GOT TO BE KIDDING ME!!! How do you expect us to live with this amount of cuteness!!! :shock: I'm seriously dying over here! I want them..... I want them all!!! 

More, please? :biggrin2:


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (Aug 7, 2008)

haha im one of the lucky ones !!
( im proud human mom for two of these lil wee things !! )


----------



## Ofelia (Aug 19, 2008)

Here are some updated pics.

They are off a more grown up Hiccup, Iggy and of course the sleek and gorgeous Jazz in Black and her mate, the irresistible Slipper.

My cuddles...Timmy is featured too 

Enjoy...I will post up what I can

Timmy (Timara is her full name but I hardly ever call her Timara) Is she not just incredibly beautiful, she has started grooming my feet this week hen I am in the laundry room cleaning.
She is 4 years old.







These are Timmy's enemies. She does not like the chickens as they try steal her food, she chases them and it looks like a fun game but really I have to watch the chickens don't turn around and peck my baby.









Here is little Iggy who has grown into a sweet little teenager. She is over 3 months and is so lovely natured. She is quite docile in comparison to Hiccup, her hyperactive brother.








Here is a pic of Timmy, trying to get through to the other side of the fence. She can't. It is the home of the family of Jazz, Slipper, Hiccup and Iggy and Timmy is a jealous pet. She poses a real danger to Iggy and Hiccup and Jazz. She approves of Slipper but really I cannot have her in contact with the family as months of attempting to bond her have failed and she aggressively paces around the pen border! The bit of RED EYE is quite apt! lol.








Here is my baby Slipper, quite blind now and still very reliable on Jazz to help him navigate any obstacles etc. He is so lovely I could cry when I think of him...oh Slipper, just like my BK who I lost last year.






Here is Iggy saying hello to a sour faced Timmy...hehe, its kind of weird how cuddly, soft and sweet Timmy is in my arms but how menacing she is to the family of buns.








Chek out Iggy's amazing colours....



















More to come soon, just get his lot up, please post lots...my rabbits love to know what you think !


----------



## Ofelia (Aug 19, 2008)

Lets the games begin,

here is series of pics of my bunner family enjoying their tunnel game:





































Here's Hiccup











Brother and sister baby bunnies







Sorry about all the red eye

Hiccup, still for a second!







One of our homes, its attached to a run








Hiccup gets his cuddles and a little person loves him












Our hutch and run, it is ONE of the bunnies homes, we have a summer one too, this is just the winter one and they are brought in at night.


----------



## Ofelia (Aug 20, 2008)

Above is the pen "bare bones", after it is cleaned, I add climbing boxes, two tunnels, a old wooden ring, some baby toys, rattles etc and plenty of fresh greens. I am trying to vary the toys I put in, need to get more creative.


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (Aug 20, 2008)

AWWWW ADORABLE !!

Thats soo cute =]


----------



## Dublinperky (Aug 21, 2008)

They are all ADORABLE!!!! I can't pick a favourite!:inlove:


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (Aug 21, 2008)

tooo cute came bk 4 anotha look hehe


----------



## NZminilops (Aug 29, 2008)

Your babies are gorgeous :inlove:

I love all your outdoor hutching and stuff, looks like they'd have such a blast out there!


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Aug 29, 2008)

OMG! How adorable!


----------



## Ofelia (Sep 25, 2008)

It is very very hard to post in my blog so soon after Hiccup has passed.

So lets give it a go, after all there are new pics, new stories and old remembered friends over the bridge that might just be smiling down. 
We love you Hiccup...here are your family and friends....


Latest pic of Rupert, a fine young man with a sleek coat, a sweet nature and a healthy appetite for sleep! Apparently he has always been a touch lazy, I occasionally see him run or binky a bit but mostly he smooches up to Timmy and doses the afternoons away.















The latest pic of the cuddly and loveable Timmy







Married Bliss







"OMG honey did you leave the camera on "






Little Iggy, a special little lady who could always do with a few more slices of apple please...she has a wicked sweet tooth...






Din Dins time...here Bunny Bunny Bunny Bunny....





















And here is a special treat fellow bunny lovers and slaves...

A lovely little grooming family....

Iggy gives Mum a kiss and a good lick...






"I am just making sure Mums face is clean"







"Man she needs a good clean"













"Hey Slip, how about a clean, you always get your face stuck in the food bowl"












"Aagh nice kisses"






JAzz is thinking "Whats going on, I want in"









Slipper is ONE LUCKY boy, two doting ladies... "you other fellows jealous much?" lol












Okay piggy in the middle, I'm beat...







Wait, hey "psst Slip, pass the carrot bud"







"Nevermind, I shall follow my nose"








"Just a bit over here, oops don't mind me Slip, crazy Mum only gives me carrot onc a week! "


----------



## Ofelia (Sep 25, 2008)

Does she really think I am such a baby to playing with toddler toys....ahem...some dignity please!

Bugsy and Angel in the lounge last night...look at the babies, aren't they amazing!


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (Sep 25, 2008)

AWWWWWWW LISA!! thats soooooooooooo cuuuute!! I cant wait to meet them all!!!!! awww awwww awww. I cant stop awww-ing lol.

MORE MORE MORE when you have time :biggrin2:

Priscainkbouce:


----------



## Becca (Sep 25, 2008)

*Ofelia wrote: *


> Can somebody please tell me my destiny?
> p.s. my face is my fortune




Look At the Wicklle Nosee


----------



## Ofelia (Sep 25, 2008)

yeah, thats little Hiccup (RIP)

He was beautiful, a lovely golden colour :sad:


----------

